
Audio-First – Spotify - myroon5
https://newsroom.spotify.com/2019-02-06/audio-first/
======
gaspoweredcat
Damn you Spotify dont get my hopes up like that! "audio first" sounds a lot
like they were going to actually offer lossless then i open the page to find
its podcasts, may i be the first to say "BAH!"

